# (OH) Chocolate HRCH stud HRCH UH Duke of Holy Trinity MH



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

UH HRCH Duke of Holy Trinity
(UH HRCH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH (FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Rvwood JH)x SHR Trinity's Lady of the Lake ( FC Running with the Devil x SHR Trinity's Lotta Miracles)
Duke is a 67 lb. high end chocolate lab .
Duke obtained his HR title at 18 months old after obtaining his HR title he went on to run field trial where he earned 3 derby JAMS out of 4 trials. In his first Q he made it to the 3 series at 20 months old. Duke earned his HRCh by going 4 for 4 in finished test.
Not only is Duke a great retriever and an excellent marker, he runs blinds just as hard as he runs marks and is a great team player.
Duke is also an accomplished upland dog in 8 upland trials Duke obtained 6 first place finishes and 2 second place finishes. 3 first place puppy flushing -- 3 first place derby flushing ---2 second place all age (steady to wing and shot)
Duke has a excellent pedigree 
DUKE ALSO HAS ALL HIS HEALTH CLEARANCES

HIP- GOOD
ELBOW- NORMAL
EIC- CLEAR
CNM- CLEAR
EYES - CLEAR









*************
_Duplicate ad posted


_HRCH UH Duke of Holy Trinity MH

(UH HRCH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC TDI (FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x SHR Trinity's Sassy Senorita of Rvwood JH CGC) x SHR Trinity's Lady of the Lake ( FC Running with the Devil '01 National Derby Champion x SHR Trinity's Lotta Miracles CGC TDI)

DOB: 1/13/10

* Amateur trained and handled 

* 4 for 4 in finished test for HRCH title 

* 4 for 4 in upland test for UH title 

* 6 straight master passes for MH title 

* 3 JAMS out of 4 derbies ran in limited trial training 

AKC DNA #V682694, AKC SR60217708, UKC R214832 

DUKE'S HEALTH CLEARANCES
CHIC 79363, CNM Clear LR-CNM424/24M-VPI, EIC Clear, LR-CA6331/36M/P-VPI Cardiac, CERF LR-364029, OFA LR-196496G24M-VPI Hips, LR-EL53689M24-VPI Elbows, LR-PA605/36M/P-VPI Patella 

Contact:
Eric Lingler 216-559-0241 
[email protected]


----------

